
Proper Use Cases for Android UserManager.isUserAGoat() (2012) - chupa-chups
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13375357/proper-use-cases-for-android-usermanager-isuseragoat
======
chupa-chups
Discussion from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4782574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4782574)

